# General > General Chat >  8th Annual WSF Jamboree

## crashdive123

We've been doing the third weekend in October.  Anybody want to take the lead on it this year?

----------


## kyratshooter

I am at the age where I never know if I will be there until I get into the vehicle and start the trip so I would not be much help!  I got sick last year and had to crap out at the last minute.

Why not make it simple and pick a spot, send them a check for the reservation and tell everyone where to show up?

We can make a list of a dozen places to vote on, call around to fifty more places and hash it out for months, but you will be the one that has to make the final decision and write the check.  

Why not eliminate the drama.  You have never picked a bad spot before, I trust you.

----------


## crashdive123

What are everybody's thoughts on revisiting where we had the 2nd Jamboree?  https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm  Everybody made their own reservations in the tent only loop.  We had a fairly good crowd at that one and I believe everybody enjoyed it.

----------


## kyratshooter

That is good for me.  It also puts the site within about 500 miles of the whole eastern U.S.

We still going for third weekend in Oct?

I have not camped at BSF since 2001 but I am sure it is still nice.  There used to be some good kayak/canoe waters there.  They also have some good backpacking country if anyone wants to extend the jamboree into a longer wilderness trip.

BSF wilderness area runs into Daniel Boone National Forest at the TN/KY border, an unbroken stretch of wilderness extending from the Cumberland River north to the Ohio River.  Across the Ohio River it runs into Wayne National Forest and heads north.

Yep, wilderness is scarce here in the east!

----------


## hunter63

Looks like campers are allowed?

----------


## WalkingTree

Time to put that pop up to work?

----------


## hunter63

> Time to put that pop up to work?


Yeah, was a thought.....
They most likely frown on cutting down trees for a cabin........

----------


## WalkingTree

I always just haul around my own trees. Build a cabin, and dismantle it later and take the logs with me to reuse again later.

...or...um, you can just have a camper. Or a pop up.

----------


## hunter63

> I always just haul around my own trees. Build a cabin, and dismantle it later and take the logs with me to reuse again later.
> 
> ...or...um, you can just have a camper. Or a pop up.


Don't laugh......The couple that was in charge ( Booshway) of a large rendezvous we attended, for years,.....had built a "log cabin" of slab wood. 

Carried it to camp on a trailer, put it up, stayed in it for the week...then took it down of transport.....

----------


## LowKey

Too much work.
Just get one of these:
http://tinyhousepins.com/log-cabin-o...for-sale-3500/

----------


## crashdive123

> That is good for me.  It also puts the site within about 500 miles of the whole eastern U.S.
> 
> We still going for third weekend in Oct?
> 
> I have not camped at BSF since 2001 but I am sure it is still nice.  There used to be some good kayak/canoe waters there.  They also have some good backpacking country if anyone wants to extend the jamboree into a longer wilderness trip.
> 
> BSF wilderness area runs into Daniel Boone National Forest at the TN/KY border, an unbroken stretch of wilderness extending from the Cumberland River north to the Ohio River.  Across the Ohio River it runs into Wayne National Forest and heads north.
> 
> Yep, wilderness is scarce here in the east!


I'm thinking Thursday Oct 20th through Sunday the 23rd.

----------


## crashdive123

> Looks like campers are allowed?


They are, but the loop we stayed in last time was the tent only loop.  If you're definitely coming we can all get sites in one of the other loops.

----------


## hunter63

Need to check dates....got an invite to my 50 HS reunion........
Don't worry about us yet, no plans......Still working on Mama to get around better.....

But the camper is a thought..... and we would need to check animals accommodations.

The Bug Out stuff is hard....LOL

----------


## hunter63

> Too much work.
> Just get one of these:
> http://tinyhousepins.com/log-cabin-o...for-sale-3500/


Most likely no longer for sale....was $3500 in 2013....not a bad deal....trailer is worth $2000 alone.....
Pretty cool.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Too much work.
> Just get one of these:
> http://tinyhousepins.com/log-cabin-o...for-sale-3500/


Does that come in a pop up?

----------


## madmax

I'm going to try and make this.  The only member I've met is Crash.  I'm a little over 10 hrs away.  Been to the area before.  Sounds like fun.

----------


## crashdive123

Here was the planning thread from our first time at Bandy Creek.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nnual+jamboree  Round about page 4 of the thread the decision was made as to where to hold it.

Loop A (where we stayed last time) has no power and I believe is for tents only.  If people with campers are coming and we want to stay close, we'll need to know fairly soon so that reservations can be made.  That is of course, if this is the place that is OK with everybody.  So far it seems so.

I checked the availability of the group sites, and they are booked for the dates we are looking at.  There is a lot of availability in Loop A.

Maybe by a week from today people can check their schedules?  I understand that it may be hard to commit this far out to the point where reservations are made, but experience has shown that if we wait we'll be searching for another place.

----------


## madmax

Yeah.  Fall foliage.  I'll be tenting or hammocking it so any site is fine by me.

----------


## kyratshooter

As soon as you guys say it is set I will be booking reservations.  

Things in the mountains and on the plateau fill up quickly that time of year.  Everyone is trying to get their last camp in during the good color.  

Plus in that area October is the driest month of the year so you can pretty much eliminate rain fro the planning.

I am assuming that loop A is the tent only area?? 

Once the decision is made can we get an idea of the campsite number so we can all cluster together around a central location and not be scattered all over the loop?

Max, I hope you can make the trip, it would be good to meet you.

----------


## hunter63

After a discussion with DW....and this point don't make any special accommodations for us and a trailer....as it will be a stretch for us to attend.
So for now, count us out.

If possible and things change we can and will bring one of the tents.....wall tent, pyramid, wedge tent, dome tent, tarp.....
That should make things easier, to take trailers out of the mix....I was just thinking out loud after seeing a pop-up in the ad.

----------


## Solar Geek

> What are everybody's thoughts on revisiting where we had the 2nd Jamboree?  https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm  Everybody made their own reservations in the tent only loop.  We had a fairly good crowd at that one and I believe everybody enjoyed it.


So funny! I can never make the Jamborees but just was on a houseboat on Lake Norris and all over KY and TN for a few days. Beautiful area. Great choice. Ticks are bad.

----------


## natertot

I'm all for that location and date. Crash, if you make your reservation let me know which site and I'll book right after next to you.

----------


## WalkingTree

> ...and all over KY and TN for a few days. Beautiful area. Great choice. Ticks are bad.


In Missouri, those tiny seed ticks are crazy. Intriguing. Called em tick bombs. Same kind that you're talking about? I didn't see them in KY.

----------


## kyratshooter

Ticks and bugs will not be a problem in Tennessee, in October.

There has usually been a cold snap that zaps them by that time.

----------


## crashdive123

OK, I've made my reservations.  I am staying in A16 (same as six years ago).  Arriving Thursday the 20th and leaving Sunday the 23rd.  As always, I will keep a running list of all attendees in all of my posts in this thread.

----------


## crashdive123

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash

----------


## natertot

Just made my reservation. Arriving on Thursday the 20th and leaving Sunday the 23rd. I have site A17.

----------


## crashdive123

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash
Natertot + 3

----------


## madmax

I'm on A15.  Arriving Wed Oct 19.  Departing Mon Oct 24.  

Looking forward to meeting some members.

----------


## crashdive123

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15

----------


## Mannlicher

I had my social secretary check my calendar.  I don't see any conflicts at this point.  Barring any unforeseen health issues,  I should be able to make it.

----------


## hunter63

Interesting time of the year....
In 2013, the year DW and I attended....Crash had to find a last minute campground as the Gov. had shut down camps and roads because of budget fights.

We ended up at a wonderful camp....with stream and trout fishing.
It was on Halloween, with a full moon, in Transylvania County, in NC during bear season....so all night long you could hear the hounds baying.....

Anyone going will have a good time.

----------


## natertot

> Interesting time of the year....
> In 2013, the year DW and I attended....Crash had to find a last minute campground as the Gov. had shut down camps and roads because of budget fights.
> 
> We ended up at a wonderful camp....with stream and trout fishing.
> It was on Halloween, with a full moon, in Transylvania County, in NC during bear season....so all night long you could hear the hounds baying.....
> 
> Anyone going will have a good time.


I was there that year as well, it was a very good time. My daughter still talks about the trout and the waterfalls. She also talks about the dog that lived at the camp. That was a good trip.

----------


## crashdive123

> I had my social secretary check my calendar.  I don't see any conflicts at this point.  Barring any unforeseen health issues,  I should be able to make it.


Once you make reservations let me know and I'll update the list.


**************************************************  ***


The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15

----------


## crashdive123

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15

----------


## Manwithnoname

Just curious, what do the Jamboree's consist of? The picture in my head is the group getting together to shoot the breeze, swap lies and share comraderie and maybe a little good bourbon. Am I close?  Sounds like a good time, ESPECIALLY an honest to god place to use the fly rod how they were meant to be!

----------


## kyratshooter

Pretty close, except the bourbon sipping is not mandatory and we are a generally tame bunch.

If you go to the BSF website you can get a link to the fishing regulations and also buy a nonresident temporary fishing license for a small fee.  

The area gets its name from a bend in the Cumberland river just before a large tributary enters the waterway.  The fishing is supposed to be good in the area on the main river and the small tributaries.  I have hiked and camped the area but never fished it.

There is some good whitewater in the area also, if canoeing or yaking is you preferred method of self abuse.

https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...scriptions.htm

----------


## Manwithnoname

Tame is my middle anymore these days but I do love sharing a little sour mash with friends around a good fire. I'm sure RSVP/reservations need to be much sooner than later so I'll probably have to pass this go round. I just started working for one of the local tribes. Time off so soon might not be the best of ideas.

----------


## natertot

Man with no name, if you can make a reservation to join us then please do. Even starting a new job, the jamboree isn't until late October. It is a pretty good time. We hang out around the fire, swap stories, solve the worlds problems, and give little hints and tips. Crash is a blades guy and is great for teaching things related to cutlery. Kyrat is a retired history teacher with lots of historical and general wisdom to dispense. He is a bit unconventional, but what you can learn from the guy is both amazing and invaluable. I met up with Hunter once who has a reenacting background and is great at dispensing tidbits of info.

All in all, I go to hang out, drink coffee all day, learn from those wiser than myself and learn what I can. The rest of the tot clan tags along. The wifey enjoys the relationships made and the kids embrace the experience and the memories.

Like I said, come if you can, you will enjoy it.

----------


## kyratshooter

Made my reservations.  

I got campsite A 013, 14 was not available.

----------


## crashdive123

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13

----------


## YellowYak

Crash, I just made reservations, solo. I've booked site A014, Thursday - Sunday.

Edit: Change of plans, can you say Road Trip. I'll be coming with Mrs. YellowYak and staying until Saturday. We're then going to head up to New Albany, IN for a few days to visit my sister, then to my brother's home in Greenville, SC for a couple of days.

----------


## crashdive123

Awesome Greg!!!!!!!!!!

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14

----------


## Mannlicher

barring anything unforeseen,  I will look into making reservations when I get back to town after this July trip up to the mountains.

----------


## kyratshooter

You guys need to bring your canoes and kayaks.

https://www.google.com/search?q=doin...AQIIg&dpr=1.25

----------


## LowKey

I'd bring a strong rope and a snorkel. All those canoe wrecks? Gotta be some kinda arsenal down there.

----------


## crashdive123

For those interested, here are some pictures from our first trip there.






The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14

----------


## natertot

> I'd bring a strong rope and a snorkel. All those canoe wrecks? Gotta be some kinda arsenal down there.


That is funny right there!

How do canoes work with registration and everything down there? I have 14 footer that is registered for Ohio, but I never have taken the thing out of state. I doubt I'll take it with me still, but I am entertaining the idea.

----------


## kyratshooter

No motor, no registration required.

http://www.dmv.org/tn-tennessee/boat-registration.php

----------


## crashdive123

For those interested, here are some pictures (part 2) from our first trip there.






The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14

----------


## madmax

It's been many years since I've been to that area.  I hope I can hike and mountainbike some.  It's beautiful in the fall.

----------


## crashdive123

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14

----------


## M118LR

Must admit that the WSF Jamboree takes this forum to another level. Don't know how I missed this thread until now, but I'll be following it for the 9th Annual WSF Jamboree. Hope Y'all have a Great time. (don't forget the S'mores)

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Count me in Crash, I've reserved site A18

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm going to get a 3-day fishing license for Friday - Sunday.  If anyone knows anything about the fishing in that area, please pass along the scoop.  I'll bring both my fly fishing and spin fishing gear.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I will not be bringing a boat, can't put it on top of the new car, but I will rent one if needed.

----------


## crashdive123

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14
Pgvoutdoors A18

----------


## kyratshooter

> I'm going to get a 3-day fishing license for Friday - Sunday.  If anyone knows anything about the fishing in that area, please pass along the scoop.  I'll bring both my fly fishing and spin fishing gear.


PVG just a heads up, 

better get your fishing license as you go through the nearest small town, peobably Onieda, TN.  If you are coming down off I-75 you might have to go a few miles out of your way.  BSF is right on the KY/TN line and there are no towns with a Walmart or any real conveniences on the recommended routes in from KY, and the KY stores do not sell TN licenses.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> PVG just a heads up, 
> 
> better get your fishing license as you go through the nearest small town, peobably Onieda, TN.  If you are coming down off I-75 you might have to go a few miles out of your way.  BSF is right on the KY/TN line and there are no towns with a Walmart or any real conveniences on the recommended routes in from KY, and the KY stores do not sell TN licenses.


I'll be sure to do that, Thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Talking with the people at the campground today - if you are using GPS to get there it is best to put in 

Bandy Creek Loop
Oneida, TN

The mailing address listed on their site will not get you to the campground.

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*

Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14
Pgvoutdoors A18

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm going to be doing some fishing while I'm there so if anyone is interested let me know.  There is bass fishing near by and possibly good trout fishing within two hours.  I say "possibly" because trout fishing is an on-again off-again kind of fishing.

Crash says there isn't any activities planned but he wants to get out and do some sight seeing and photography.

Kyratshooter mentioned canoeing or kayaking, I'm sure there's a canoe livery near by.  This could be a good way for sight seeing and fishing all in one.

During the two Jamborees I attended in the past we had a group dinner night, everyone contributed something to the meal.  We can possibly use unique outdoor cooking techniques this time to prepare our dishes.  If anyone feels that their outdoor cooking skills may not be up to par, you could work with another person to make a couple of dishes and learn a little along the way. 

A raffle was also held, everyone put an item or two in the pot, an item is selected then a ticket is drawn.  This was done on the group dinner night.

Participants have also brought items to trade.

Camp activities have been organized by the participants to either teach a skill or just to have fun. These have included knife & tomahawk throws, flint knapping, knife sharpening, and reviewing survival kits & go bags.

There are so many topics talked about on the forum that it would be a shame not to bring examples of some of them to the Jamboree.  So I thought I would bring these topics up to avoid all of us from sitting around the campfire and using our laptops to communicate.  If we can bring some of our talents to share, I'm sure we can get the camp photographer (Crash) to take some really good pictures to post to the forum.  No theories but real in the field examples!

So give it some thought and post your feedback.

----------


## madmax

I can make a 3 cheese 8 veggie DO casserole for a dinner.

But we might should make a phone call to the campground before planning a knife/hawk throw.  I got shut down one time in FL doing that in a state park.  Attractive nuisance I guess.

I have some obsidian to trade if someone can trade me some iffy flint to butcher as I learn.  Have antler and copper rod.

I might be doing some leather work on a coupla holsters up there.  Advice will be appreciated.

----------


## crashdive123

> Advice will be appreciated.


Bring leather.

----------


## madmax

You are always the gentleman.

----------


## kyratshooter

We will only be 1/2 hour away from the Alvin York homestead if a historical side trip is desired.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I like anything historical

----------


## kyratshooter

Another heads up!

BSF is quarantined for importation of firewood due to the Ash Borer infestation.

I was planning on bringing a load down and it is a good thing I checked before I pulled a rick of wood to TN and got in trouble with the firewood police.  

We will have to buy wood locally so be prepared for that.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

If we all kick in for some we'll be good

----------


## madmax

I'll be there a day early and pick up some small stuff to start their wood (They sell it at the stable tack shop).  Maybe scope out some we can cut.

----------


## crashdive123

Rest assured......there will be plenty of fire.  We just need to figure out who stays up the latest and build the "big one" at their site.   :Whistling: 

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

* Plug this address into your GPS* Bandy Creek Loop Oneida, TN 

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*


Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14
Pgvoutdoors A18

----------


## 1stimestar

Sure wish I could make it one of these days.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Sure wish I could make it one of these days.


Winnie made it from England, but she was actually closer to us than you are!  

That same year Girl Scout came in from AZ too.  Nate's kids were just babies.  We must have had 20 or more that year.

That was a good jamboree!

I am really looking forward to this year.  Health and climate have kept me indoors too much lately.

Max, if you are doing a DO casserole I will bring enough chicken fillets for everyone and if Crash makes that tin foil wrapped glob of veggies he always dumps in the fire we should have a feast.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll be bringing food for the group meal as well.

I'm taking a nine day road trip, leaving on that Wednesday for the Jamboree, then continuing on and returning the following week on Friday.

I'm really looking forward to meeting up with everyone.

----------


## madmax

One 38 Special (3 cheeses, 8 Veggies) in a #12 it will be.

edit.  I'll be on a solo road trip too.  Max the dog will ride shotgun.  You guys will like him.  Toddler and geezer approved.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm not sure what I'll make yet, something either cooked in a Dutch oven or over a campfire.  Maybe some fish too if I get lucky.

----------


## madmax

I'ld like to fish, but I'ld have to find a pool.  I can't stand long until I go under the knife.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Madmax - if you need fishing equipment I can loan you everything you'll want.

----------


## madmax

> Madmax - if you need fishing equipment I can loan you everything you'll want.


Thanks man!  I appreciate the offer.  I have everything from UL spin to catfish to waaaaay too much fly (LOL), and a Tenkara rig or two.  And that's just freshwater.   I've run the river there years ago in a kayak but I don't remember what section ( class II - IV I think).  I know there's some mellow sections If I can access them and if they don't get crappy about my dog.  It's been so long.  I'll try and get some more info on the fishing.  I can probably fly fish for 20 mins or so at a time.  I'll bring a stool.  Seem to remember some smallmouth action.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Sorry, misread your post.  You need a pool not a pole.

I haven't fished that area but what little I've found out so far is that there is smallmouth fishing on the creek right down the road.  The Big South Fork has smallmouth in the stretch near us and trout fishing about an hour away.  I'm still looking into what options we may have, so any info on the area will be a help.

----------


## madmax

Need intel.  Will seek.  LOL.

----------


## kyratshooter

Having lived in that general area for years I can say that your primary game fish are going to be small-mouth bass and stripe with the occasional large mouth bass along with the normal crappie and pan-fish.

The areas with easy access are going to be heavily fished at this point in time and it is nearing the end of the season so they will not have stocked much since spring.

You might get lucky and find a trout farm!  We did back in 2013.

----------


## Rick

> You might get lucky and find a trout farm! We did back in 2013.




I'll bet that went over big. 

"Hey boss, that guy is fishing in the adult trout enclosure again."

----------


## madmax

I am a firm believer that the finest freshwater fish eating is panfish.   Don't need much with corn fritters and cheese grits on the side.

----------


## kyratshooter

One of the most memorable meals I ever ate was a mess of pan-fish that had not been out of the water for 15 minutes when they hit the skillet.

I was out camping and a couple of friends showed up, broke out their rods and reels and started hauling in perch one after another.  In about 10 minutes they had enough for all of us.

Perch, fried potatoes and onions and hoe cakes.  

It was 20 years ago and I still remember that meal!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

One week until I hit the road, looking forward to spending some time in Tennessee and Kentucky.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry I haven't been on much. Still no internet and I'm not much for using my phone.   If you have something that you no longer need that might be useful to someone else we're going to do a sort of trade blanket and door prize thing. Phil is bringing tickets for the giveaways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> [/COLOR]
> I'll bet that went over big. 
> 
> "Hey boss, that guy is fishing in the adult trout enclosure again."


Actually went over very well.......Kids had a great time......just had to pay so much a pound.

----------


## YellowYak

My wife and I will be camping from Thursday evening to Saturday morning. For a group meal for Friday night, we'll be bringing a couple of marinated pork loin's and a cold salad for the group. I'll also bring fixings for a cobbler using MadMax's or someone's Dutch oven. Don't know about the firewood situation in the area, but if I see someone selling firewood on my way in, I'll make sure to pickup a bit.

Also, I'll bring some premade homemade cinnamon rolls for breakfast Friday or Saturday morning.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

YellowYak- I'll have a couple of Dutch ovens with me, you are welcome to use one of them.

I'll be bringing a few things for the door prize and a few other thing for the trade blanket.

Still working on what to make for the group dinner, I like to cook, so anything is good to me.  Will take requests.  Fish is still on the menu for one of those days.

----------


## natertot

Hey all

I have a couple of dutch ovens I'll be bringing. I'll make a couple of dump cakes for a dessert. I'll also be chipping in on the firewood. 

Kyrat and I are teaming up to make an AR build demonstration. I'm also interested in the historical site and I know the mrs is interested in exploring local fare. My son has been learning some stuff in the scouts do he will probably want to apply it out there.

----------


## madmax

Cool beans on the build.  I couldn't find a range within striking distance though.

I would like to visit that historical site.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I've been involved in Scouting for twenty-three years now, I would be glad to help him out with practicing his scout skills.

----------


## kyratshooter

I am ashamed to admit that after living in TN for 50 years and teaching U.S. and TN history for 35 years I have never been to the Alvin York homestead.

York was not just a MOH winner, he used the proceeds from sponsorship and advertising to fund an industrial arts trade school in his home area that operated until after his death.  He even mortgaged his farm to keep the school operating.

----------


## Rick

My wife and I went by there a few years back. Here's a couple of pics of his grave. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Service were restored today.  What did I miss over the last 10 days?

Really looking forward to the trip.

The 8th Annual WSF Jamboree will be held Oct 20 (Thursday) to Oct 23 (Sunday).  Location is Bandy Creek Campground in the Big South Fork Recreation Area (Tennessee side).  Everybody attending will be responsible for making their own reservations.  Our group is shooting for the A loop in the tent only section.

*Bandy Creek info* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvis...campground.htm

*Making Reservations* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ba...O&parkId=70988

*Facility Map* - http://www.recreation.gov/camping/ma...O&parkId=70988

*Directions* - https://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/directions.htm

* Plug this address into your GPS* Bandy Creek Loop Oneida, TN 

*Confirmed Attending (have made reservations)*


Crash and Mrs Crash A16
Natertot + 3 A17
Madmax A15
Kyratshooter A13
Yellowyak A14
Pgvoutdoors A18

----------


## YellowYak

> YellowYak- I'll have a couple of Dutch ovens with me, you are welcome to use one of them.
> 
> I'll be bringing a few things for the door prize and a few other thing for the trade blanket.
> 
> Still working on what to make for the group dinner, I like to cook, so anything is good to me.  Will take requests.  Fish is still on the menu for one of those days.


Thanks PGV, I may take you up on your offer to use the Dutch ovens, thanks.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Glad to help YellowYak.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Update - I will be heading out on Thursday instead of Wednesday and expect to arrive at the campground by 7:00pm.  It's an estimated 8-hour drive and I'm hoping to be out of here by 10:00am.  I'm working on putting my gear together, like I said earlier I'll be traveling on the lighter side so I have some limits I have to work around.  I'll pick up food tomorrow, my fishing license and firewood on my way down.  I'll bring a GMRS/Marine Band/Weather Band radio with me to have on hand.  I'll be using a backpacking tent to sleep in and tarp for shelter while cooking if needed.  I will bring a couple Dutch ovens and a cast Iron skillet along with cooking utensils.

Looking forward to heading out!

----------


## madmax

I'm headed out late tonight to beat the Atl am traffic.  I'll just deal with the Knoxville stuff.  Hope I can set up camp early if there is no one there.  

Drive safe everybody.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Safe Trip Madmax!

----------


## madmax

Added a tarp and poles.
Pack your rain gear for Thurs girls.  I see 80% chance.

----------


## crashdive123

Truck is ready to roll.  Headed out mid morning.  Not sure where we will spend tomorrow night, but probably only a couple of hours from the camp.

----------


## YellowYak

We decide to head out tomorrow morning sometime. We're going to stay at Red Top Mountain State Park, just north of Atlanta tomorrow night.

----------


## natertot

Be safe heading out guys! I won't be headed out till late Thursday morning. Should arrive at camp late afternoon. I got everything ready except gotta get groceries and just load it all up! Little tots are excited as am I!!!!!!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I got my gear together "mostly", off to get groceries now.  Still hitting the road tomorrow morning and expecting to arrive by 7:00pm Thursday.  Everyone have a safe trip!

----------


## kyratshooter

I just got back from the store.

You know you have been eating healthy for too long when you can not find the Little Debbies display!

----------


## natertot

Looking at the weather for nearby Oneida, it looks like rain all day on Thurs, except for a few hour break 2-4 pm. Hopefully, the rain won't dampen the fire and the rest of the weekend. Be safe getting there everyone. See you at the fire!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

All ready to go, a few hours sleep and I'll be on the road by 10:00am.  See everyone soon. Phil

----------


## kyratshooter

TWIMC

There is a storm system moving through.  It extends from Montreal Canada to the Gulf of Mexico so there is no way to miss out on the joys of camping in the rain today, or driving through it if going north to south.

Good luck folks, and smack the tent pegs again just to make sure.

----------


## hunter63

Y'all have a great time......Missing the fire and friends greatly....

----------


## kyratshooter

Well, I am back home.

Worn out from the drive too.

I met Max and the other Max (one of them has a real good personality but I can't remember which one?), and Phil, Yellow Yak and Ms. Yak. 

Nate and Ms.Tot and the little Tots are right behind me and should get home by dark.

I was far enough south to get Krystal burgers, which I consider home cooking.

Good camp, good location, weather was great for me but it rained on most of the others Thursday night into Friday morning.  

Got to take a nap now and then unload the truck.

----------


## crashdive123

Back home again.  It was good seeing everybody again.  A special thanks to Phil, Nate and Greg for the generous door prizes they donated.  I'm sure they will see a lot of use.

----------


## natertot

Made it back home yesterday at a little after 6pm. Did the typical "everyone shower and unload the food". I also strung out the tent to air out and dry out. Slept like a rock last night and today has been laundry and dishes. Here in a bit, I am detailing the Mrs. Tot's car. One more cup of coffee, first!

It was a great time. Food galore, great coffee, fantastic company, and warm fires. Seeing old friends was great, and meeting new ones was a joy.

The camp area was nice. Saw lots of crows and squirrels. The Mrs. was impressed with the restroom facilities having showers and being heated. The gift shop/info building was nice. They gave the little tots work books which they completed. When they turned them in, they gave them little badges and swore them in as "Jr. Rangers". My little red head thought that was pretty big stuff. We also got a jam from the store which is phenomenal on biscuits made in the dutch oven. Nearby was a few trails which the tot clan hiked. Both led to breathtaking views looking into mountains with the valley below containing a river. All in all a pretty great time.

----------


## hunter63

Always good to here the safe return of the travelers....
Hope all will check in whit the same good news.

----------


## madmax

Not home yet.  Had to stop in N. GA.  Girlied out and got a room with a king sized bed and a big screen TV.

Really cool meeting new folks and putting faces to names.  That's why I came.  Great folks and great food.  

FYI.  Max is crashed hard on the sofa with his head hanging almost to the floor.  No nappytime in camp I guess.

----------


## kyratshooter

Did anyone save my red folding chair?

I walked off and left it at the campfire.  

If you got it just hang onto it and use it if you need it.

I am going to snag one of those nice HF chairs like Max has next trip to town.

----------


## natertot

> Did anyone save my red folding chair?
> 
> I walked off and left it at the campfire.  
> 
> If you got it just hang onto it and use it if you need it.
> 
> I am going to snag one of those nice HF chairs like Max has next trip to town.


We saw it and thought it was yours. It is now in my garage being held as ransom till you take Mrs tot up on dinner at our place.  

I also have a smaller serving spoon that was left in one of my dutch ovens. Whomever it belongs too, pm me your addy and I'll send it out.

----------


## kyratshooter

Thanks Nate.

You guys remember that my schedule is wide open so all you have to do is plan dinner around two jobs, school, two kids, their school and the winter weather we have approaching! 

Shouldn't be a problem.

Did you finish that project we started?  It is difficult to believe that between 4 camps of wilderness junkies we could not find a screwdriver that did not have a multi-tool attached to it!

----------


## hunter63

Guess I should have come to this one....full tool box in the back of Big Red.....and the trailer as well, in the trailer light kit.....LOL

----------


## 1stimestar

Glad you all had a good time.  One of these days....  Once you get rested and unloaded, I'd love to see some pictures!

----------


## madmax

I remembered I had a Micro Gerber with a little screwdriver way too late... sorry.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few pics of the area and the view from the Blue Ridge Parkway on the drive home.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## madmax

Glad you two had a nice excursion on the way home.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks Crash....always love you pic's...you have good eye......Just beautiful.

Again sorry I couldn't make it but can still enjoy your pic's.

----------


## madmax

Coupla things.

I have Skittle's ground screw leash spike.

Can't remember what gun (.380) someone recommended that my wife could rack.

Thanks to one and all for a great experience in camp.

----------


## natertot

Good eye, Crash. Very nice pics.

Max, that one isn't Skittle's. There was one present when we showed up. Hers is on the third shelf unit, left hand side, second shelf down, in my garage. 

It was indeed a good camp.

----------


## crashdive123

> Coupla things.
> 
> I have Skittle's ground screw leash spike.
> 
> *Can't remember what gun (.380) someone recommended that my wife could rack.
> *
> Thanks to one and all for a great experience in camp.


Sig Sauer P238.

----------


## Rick

Awesome pics!!!!

----------


## YellowYak

Stacy and I just got back from our trip last night. We had a great time meeting everyone. Dave, thanks for inviting us. Oh, and Stacy feels much better in the woods now that she has her BEAR Knife.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm home now, great trip.  I'll post more soon.  Great meeting up with all of you.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I had a great time, road trip included.  The Jamboree was fun, nice to talk face to face with members of the forum.  Here is a few pictures...


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Great shots all around, you guys couldn't have picked a better location. 
Easy to imagine being there with y'all.

----------


## madmax

Thanks for the pics.  Pleasure sharing the campfire with you.

Max says hi.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh Crash!  The colors!  The blue ridges... I do sometimes really miss the south.  

PVG I recognize you but who is who?  And what is the big bucket for?  That is one big bucket!

----------


## M118LR

Great pic's folks, and Thank Y'all for sharing them.

----------


## madmax

> Oh Crash!  The colors!  The blue ridges... I do sometimes really miss the south.  
> 
> PVG I recognize you but who is who?!


Grey beard and dog Max is me.

----------

